

What is your best advice and web-articles when starting a new job? - ced83fra

I am starting a job soon.<p>What is your best advice when starting a new job ?<p>What is the best web articles you have read about that ?<p>I would like to be effective from day one, but have always spent months to actually ship anything in previous jobs .
It&#x27;s a job as a web developer in a small web agency.
======
archcast
From my own personal experiences, my best advice is to keep a positive
attitude at work.

